# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Redução de fotos

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Encontrei um _Novo Software FREE_ e fácil de operar para redução de fotografia

Experimentem  :SbOk: 

*IRFANVIEW*

----------

